# Adult Mega Mantis Male Mega Picture Post!



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)

So I've had this camera for like a month and a half. Now it's time to step up my game. I should be a pro by now. :lol: Definite improvement and better success polishing them up in Photoshop.

Since my Mega molted to adult he's been hamming it up for the camera and I'm too weak to resist indulging his ego. I didn't catch any pics of his threat display just yet, but it is very impressive!

He's now about 4" and his antenna add another 2".

*Right after molt*












*I'm experimenting with macro landscapes...*






*Check out those antennae!*


----------



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)

OK, enough already!  :blink:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok well, I'll be needing my camera back now...

AWESOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twolfe (Feb 6, 2011)

Precarious, that is your best series yet! Now I'm going to have to be the one getting tips from you!

Tammy


----------



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Ok well, I'll be needing my camera back now...


 :lol: I'm so glad I bought this camera and lens. I haven't even used the normal lens kit that came with it.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Precarious, those are your best series yet! Now I'm going to have to be the one getting tips from you!
> 
> Tammy


Haha! That's a good one. I owe you big time for helping me pic this lens. Great advice.  Thanks for being patient with me.

If you saw how I did these you would laugh. Especially the ones at the end with chocolate and black background. I had him on top of a net cage and I held up cheap florescent lights I bought at Wal-Mart! Lighting was different for each shot. :lol: I had one leg extended on my tripod so it was looking up at him. I had to weigh it down with a shoe so it didn't tip.

Photoshop really takes them to the next level. If you know how to use Photoshop you look like a much better photographer than you are.

Crop, correct, and enhance...


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 6, 2011)

you'll like lightroom better.  

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooooo, Precarious! Cheating with Photoshop!  

Beautiful pictures all the same. Your Mega is gorgeous!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 6, 2011)

So if you get kinky with your tripod you can get pics like this? I'm on it.

I may even use a extra shoe.  :blush:


----------



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)

warpdrive said:


> you'll like lightroom better.
> 
> Harry


I've been meaning to look into that. I'm checking it now.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 6, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> So if you get kinky with your tripod you can get pics like this? I'm on it.
> 
> I may even use a extra shoe.  :blush:


Only if your tripod has a shoe fetish.


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet man. Super sharp eye pics all round. Can't resist the big un though, seeing the detail as you scroll through full screen is great. Eyes are still one of the most interesting thing for me but I think the raptorial spikes are really interesting too, nice to see them up close and personal like this.

Really nice work, totally inspired by all the great pics here.


----------



## sporeworld (Feb 6, 2011)

a. pictures are fantastic!

b. mantis is fantastic!

c. Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3 is fantastic!


----------



## Findarato (Feb 6, 2011)

REALLY beautiful pictures of your also beautiful Mega mantis!


----------



## kookamonga (Feb 7, 2011)

hot damn those are some nice pics hahaha. Good job :&gt;.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2011)

THEY LOOK FANTASTIC!


----------



## myles (Feb 7, 2011)

excellent pics  as usual , what camera are you using? ill have to try photoshop myself


----------



## Precarious (Feb 7, 2011)

mylo said:


> excellent pics  as usual , what camera are you using? ill have to try photoshop myself


Thanks!

I'm using the Canon T2i with EF 100mm Macro lens. Very simple to use. I set it to AV mode (Aperture Priority) which helps to give those beautiful blurred backgrounds. And against all recommendations when shooting macro, I use autofocus. I just move the autofocus point on the display to where it will do the most good.  

Maybe I should write up a little Photoshop tutorial showing what I do to make my images pop. Anyone interested?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Feb 7, 2011)

How long is he?


----------



## Precarious (Feb 7, 2011)

JoeCapricorn said:


> How long is he?


About 4" with 2" antennae. The females get much bigger.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 7, 2011)

SooOOoo in a battle of the Titans between a adult Mega Mantis and a Idolomantis Diabolica male, who's going to win??? :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Feb 7, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> SooOOoo in a battle of the Titans between a adult Mega Mantis and a Idolomantis Diabolica male, who's going to win??? :lol:


I hate to say it but as badazz as the Idolos look they are fragile and not aggressive at all. The Mega on the other hand would probably kill a mantis its own size just for fun. I'd catch him stalking my Idolos and Violins even when he was a sub. I have multiple mantids out pretty regularly and the Mega is one I have to keep an eye on.

The Popa spurca are even worse! Caught one trying to chew the arm off a Violin. Thank God I got there in time. I'd bet a female could kill my Mega.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent photos!!!!! Beautifull mantis, I´m interested in that PS tutorial


----------



## Colorcham427 (Feb 8, 2011)

Precarious said:


> :lol: I'm so glad I bought this camera and lens. I haven't even used the normal lens kit that came with it.


i WORSHIP your talent and thanks for your time sharing dude!


----------



## Schloaty (Feb 8, 2011)

Best. Megamantis. Photos. Ever.


----------



## myles (Feb 9, 2011)

2 of my fav species mega mantis and idolomantis i couldnt possibly chose a winner :lol: 

photoshop tutorial  now thats a great idea


----------



## Precarious (Feb 9, 2011)

mylo said:


> photoshop tutorial  now thats a great idea


I'll get on it...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 9, 2011)

Precarious said:


> I'll get on it...


That would be great!!!

How much for a decent version? I know there's many out there...


----------



## geoff200 (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice mate


----------

